# Wheel sealants/waxes



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi

I have ordered a new set of wheels and was hoping to get some protection on them.

Previously used rim wax or poor boys but was looking for something a bit longer lasting that’s not to fussy to apply.

Easy to use seems to be race glaze. (Possibly not as long lasting as others)
G Tecnic C5 and Gyeon seem a bit fussy based on what I’ve read, especially as it is cold. Or am I wrong.


Have I missed anything, ideally looking for some real world advice.

Any recommendations welcome as I haven’t bought anything new for quite some time.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

FK1000P

You can apply this in the cold. It is very easy to work with. It will last a good while.

After getting the wheels as clean as you can just give them a go over with a paint cleanser to remove any remaining cleaning chemicals.

I take your point on using coatings especially as they recommend a 12 to 24 hour curing when it is not supposed to get wet.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

What is FK1000P? A sealant?

I wonder if it's similar to Fussoz and if Fusso would work similarly? I know FK1000P says "high temp" on the pot, but I wonder if other sealants can also work fine under high temps.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

FK1000P here, cheap, easy to apply, last's well (unless you start covering it in harsh chemicals)

Fusso will do a good a job too, the important thing is making sure the wheels are decontaminated and clean of oils before applying.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I coat them with gyeon cancoat and it works great. 
You can also use carpro hydro2lite after every wash for a quick and easy application.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Just bite the bullet and apply c5 

When I got my new 3sdm 0.05's summer wheels I did it inside before fitting to the car

Remember wheels encounter high temperatures, acidic brake dust, salt from the road so waxes are useless.

Its easy to apply inside, wipe down with panel wipe and apply, leave for 12-24 hours then fit to the car.

You will be gratefull you did when you come to do wheels of detail I can promis


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd recommend Wowo's Crystal Sealant over any of the above non ceramic suggestions. It's easier to use than any paste product and durability wise will easily last 2-3 times longer than fk1000p (which was my preferred choice before Wowo's.)

A 500ml bottle is around £17 and application is as easy as misting 4-5 squirts over the alloy/caliper then wiping over the alloy before buffing away. Can do all 4 wheels in 5 minutes and it will last 7+ months at 300 miles per week in colder months as well. 

For wheels it is unbeatable imo unless you go down the ceramic coating route.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> I'd recommend Wowo's Crystal Sealant over any of the above non ceramic suggestions. It's easier to use than any paste product and durability wise will easily last 2-3 times as longer than fk1000p (which was my preferred choice before Wowo's.)
> 
> A 500ml bottle is around £17 and application is as easy as misting 4-5 squirts over the alloy/caliper then wiping over the alloy before buffing away. Can do all 4 wheels in 5 minutes and it will last 7+ months at 300 miles per week in colder months as well.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Good looking product. Does it have a curing time, I couldn't find information on that when looking?



> I did it inside before fitting to the car


Exactly, not available to most people and at this time of year is subject to morning and evening condensation.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Good looking product. Does it have a curing time, I couldn't find information on that when looking?
> 
> Exactly, not available to most people and at this time of year is subject to morning and evening condensation.


If you actually read the original post the OP said they brought a new set of wheels indicating they already had a set on their car, meaning they could apply it inside as they allready had wheels on their car

My advice was to the OP not to everyone using C5, please read all the available info before sharing your opinion, thanks


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine were initially coated with c5 2 years ago and although it's held up well I have noticed a drop in protection recently so purchased some infinity ghost and with it being a simple wipe on wipe off product its a breeze to use 

I will say it took 2 coats to get full even coverage and the water behaviour you'd expect from a sealed surface but at £5 a bottle its a no brainer for me and I can top it up at any time being a 500ml bottle 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Raceglaze nano wheel sealant I've used and been very pleased with it. 

Carplan No 1 spray is great to top up or apply as a sealant. 

Not tried, but heard good things about wowo crystal sealant


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikej857 said:


> Mine were initially coated with c5 2 years ago and although it's held up well I have noticed a drop in protection recently so purchased some infinity ghost and with it being a simple wipe on wipe off product its a breeze to use
> 
> I will say it took 2 coats to get full even coverage and the water behaviour you'd expect from a sealed surface but at £5 a bottle its a no brainer for me and I can top it up at any time being a 500ml bottle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


looks like its nearly £10 a bottle now


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am also a big fan of FK1000P on wheels. I also use it on the paintwork in the winter when I know I won't be washing the car as often as it stands up to the harsh weather very well. It works well on exhaust tips and other metal


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I either use FK1000P or Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine on my wheels. Both excellent products for high temp use.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Get some Wowo's crystal sealant. Very easy to apply, lasts for ages and can be used on paint, wheels and glass. Great stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine on my wheels. Both excellent products for high temp use.


Heard good things about this - but never managed to find any...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Heard good things about this - but never managed to find any...


Another :thumb: for WS&S 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wheel-Se...627713?hash=item41968bf081:g:CmMAAMXQhuVROv4I


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the response guys..

Ended up going for C5 for the new wheels and gonna give wowo’s a try for the other cars.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I’ve used C5 for years and it’s brilliant however I fancied a cheaper change as £40 for 30ml was becoming expensive. So thought I’d give M&K wheel sealant a go. Was in the sale. So far easy to apply and take off. Gives a good glossy finish. Just need to see how it holds up now. Still used C5 on the callipers though. Always lasts.


----------

